# Best drill for a hand auger



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Can’t go wrong with that. The funny about the die hard Milwaukee guys hating on Ridgid is that the octane is made by Milwaukee. 

That being said can’t do wrong with a M18. 



river rat78 said:


> It’s new this year but I would take a look at the Ridgid Octane. You can buy the 9.0ah battery plus charger online at Home Depot and get the drill for free. You can then register the drill, battery, and charger for the LSA. I can’t really comment on it’s performance yet. Has a lot of power but I haven’t put it to the test yet. So far I am happy with it though.


----------



## WallyWorld (Sep 6, 2016)

I started off with a porter cable 20v. It worked fine until one day the entire drill, not just the chuck, fell into pieces. Literally not joking. Earlier that day I burnt a hole in my shanty. Was not a good day.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Did a lot of building in my day ...dropped a few drills off ladders and had them break in half .A quality hammer drill will most likely not .They are built to take abuse .You get what you pay for .


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

WallyWorld said:


> Just a heads up and I don't know from experience but when I was looking into getting a new drill I read many reviews about the Ridgid LSA, and between rejected registrations and taking months to get a tool registered, and them not honoring the LSA I decided to stay away from Ridgid.


Never had trouble with ridgid in any way. The registration is easy and quick. Also never had issues with replacements. That's speaking from experience, I'm sure others are different but mine is no issues. Also had bats replaced under warranty and no issues.


----------



## TripleF (Oct 19, 2009)

I too have many ryobi tools and added the Brushless hammer drill to the list. 
4ah battery cut 10+ holes with 7” mora blue auger in 6-8” ice last weekend. Warm battery might have done better. 
It had no power issues, we will see how it works out. 
$99 on Amazon, drill+4ah battery and 30 minute charger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## rkc118 (Oct 30, 2014)

I also just added a brushless hammer drill to my existing ryobi one plus collection. make sure you buy or make something a little wider than your hole in case the auger slips out of the chuck. Not that I spent an hour fishing my auger out of a lake this past weekend or anything like that...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

rkc118 said:


> I also just added a brushless hammer drill to my existing ryobi one plus collection. make sure you buy or make something a little wider than your hole in case the auger slips out of the chuck. Not that I spent an hour fishing my auger out of a lake this past weekend or anything like that...


I had an old bucket lid I used to make a disc. Free and works. Going to make something more durable thought.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Lumberman said:


> Can’t go wrong with that. The funny about the die hard Milwaukee guys hating on Ridgid is that the octane is made by Milwaukee.
> 
> That being said can’t do wrong with a M18.


Emerson makes Ridgid tools. They don't have anything to do with Milwaukee, that I was aware of. I'm pretty sure some Chinese company makes Milwaukee stuff.

I don't own anything but Ridgid stuff.


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

WallyWorld said:


> Just a heads up and I don't know from experience but when I was looking into getting a new drill I read many reviews about the Ridgid LSA, and between rejected registrations and taking months to get a tool registered, and them not honoring the LSA I decided to stay away from Ridgid.


I was a victim of Rigid’s poor service.......it was a hassle to replace anything under warranty. Drill was smelling like burnt wires, then Battery was smoking. It was a hassle to replace the 8 month old drill and they refused to replace the battery. No reason given. After fighting with Home Depot, I received full in store credit. Never again...


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

No problems with rigid. Use them for work and bought another one just for my auger. Lifetime replacement on batteries. Only takes a few minutes to register them and you are set. It does cut better with the regular style auger blades vs the laser. The laser blades are aggressive and hangs up that last inch before you break through.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The Goat Roper said:


> I was a victim of Rigid’s poor service.......it was a hassle to replace anything under warranty. Drill was smelling like burnt wires, then Battery was smoking. It was a hassle to replace the 8 month old drill and they refused to replace the battery. No reason given. After fighting with Home Depot, I received full in store credit. Never again...


I know for sure that years ago they used a 3rd party for their warranties and repairs, I've heard all those horror stories. 
However, recently I've heard first-hand accounts of walking into HD and replacing bad tools/batteries right on the spot.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jimbo 09 said:


> No problems with rigid. Use them for work and bought another one just for my auger. Lifetime replacement on batteries. Only takes a few minutes to register them and you are set. It does cut better with the regular style auger blades vs the laser. The laser blades are aggressive and hangs up that last inch before you break through.


The hang up is my issue with the lazer. Cuts really fast then you better brace for the last half inch of ice when it grabs. I think that is a little bit to do with blade pitch though too.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> The hang up is my issue with the lazer. Cuts really fast then you better brace for the last half inch of ice when it grabs. I think that is a little bit to do with blade pitch though too.



Yes I had the same problem. I like my Eskimo with the regular blades a lot better. Cuts well without that problem


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Not a big deal with a clamplate adapter .


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thirty pointer said:


> Not a big deal with a clamplate adapter .


For the price of the clam plate and drill, may as well buy an Ion.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> For the price of the clam plate and drill, may as well buy an Ion.


No experience with the Ion but the $650 would be a non starter for me .I already had my lazer auger Milwaukee drill $112 two 5ah batts $100 and clamplate $80 still pricey but about half .


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thirty pointer said:


> No experience with the Ion but the $650 would be a non starter for me .I already had my lazer auger Milwaukee drill $112 two 5ah batts $100 and clamplate $80 still pricey but about half .


You got one hell of a deal on the drill and batteries. For a new setup I bet most are putting in about $450. Not really cheap. About the same as a 40v 8" strikemaster.

Ion is like $500 by the way.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> You got one hell of a deal on the drill and batteries.


Ebay is your friend .Just check often for deals and make sure you buy in the package and not reconditioned and watch for Chinese knock offs they are very good at deception .Actually do not buy anything from Chinese shippers from Ebay .


----------



## swamprat1954 (Feb 5, 2005)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Never had trouble with ridgid in any way. The registration is easy and quick. Also never had issues with replacements. That's speaking from experience, I'm sure others are different but mine is no issues.


 just tried out my new ridgid octane drill yesterday, wow it worked great. I drilled 21 holes on the first battery(4 amp)and still had life left in it.. most of holes were in 11 inches of ice and my lazer just breezed right through. the handle seems a little long but it is comfortable when in use. I liked my other ridgid drill but I love this one.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

That octane is a BEAST.. power for days. I have mine on a clam plate with a 6" and extension and luv it. Haven't needed the 2nd battery on an outing.


----------

